# "Hushed" September release.



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was in my local GW and apparently there is a secret release coming in September, probably available at GD UK. Any thoughts?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

TBH with all the rumours and bs flying around lately, and GW being as tight lipped as a sand crabs arse, i've given up on rumours, i just wait and see what happens and belive it when (and if) it happens


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Space hulk? That seems to be the hushed up, but widley know release lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I said Space Hulk, and they said it won't be out until December for xmas. But thats somthing the guys at GW do know about. The september release _they_ don't even know about.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The september secret release will be known by UK GW Staff members later this month, thats when they are informed. Not even GW Store managers know what this thing is yet.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

old jarvis said at GD chicargo that they have no plans for space hulk, he probaly said that to try and shut BoLs and other forums up. And appaently, the new t-shirts that staff are wearing with "everything you have beed told is a lie" is to try and promote the news blog section on GW and not to read rumors in other forums.
Thats why i said i belive a secret release when i see it, and now tend to treat all rumors with a large pinch of salt. GW should stop being so tight lipped about there release's and then they wont have to lie and attempt to cover there arse's when someone spills the beans


----------



## Thomas_Lund (Aug 7, 2008)

Its how Apple has done it for years quite successfully - be super secret and let the rumour mill keep people guessing and interestingly looking around for rumours


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

fynn said:


> TBH with all the rumours and bs flying around lately, and GW being as tight lipped as a sand crabs arse,


"Is a frog's butt water-tight?" :laugh:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I was in my local GW and apparently there is a secret release coming in September, probably available at GD UK. Any thoughts?


Yep, you'll find out after the 16th of Aug :wink: (Games Day Germany) what the Sept release will be.

Also I would try the release before Games Day....any that are sold are remain stock from what I hear. Space Wolves are ment to be the main focuse for UKGD.
But like I said............16th Aug.....all will not be so secret, or "offical" 17th Aug.

IP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cant help thinking that we are going to be left a bit disappointed when we find out what the secret is !


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

All managers of GW stores in Australia are required to be in store on the 17th. They are getting vital information then. (ie what it is, how many and so forth)

The infomation so far is that they expect this "Product X" as he put it, to be sold out worldwide in 2 weeks. It is 'something that everyone will want' regardless of 40k or fantasy.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps it will be something set in stone for the next Fantasy release. Skaven has been rumored as the next contender for an update, and everything I'd heard this summer pointed towards a Fall release...

New Skaven would ge a great thing, especially if they bring back the Wheel of Doom, as I had heard. :mrgreen:


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm... what could they be planning...

If it's going to be so huge and such a whole big deal over one "Product X" that probably all the staff will get one and will know everything about it.

If the product intends to appeal to both Warhammer 40k and Fantasy players, I highly doubt it would be terrain. No one would make a big fuss on terrain.

At best, I bet it would be a joint package (like by a battle force or army box and recieve a "Product X) or a huge kit that not only involves non-system associated products (like model cases and paints) but also "Product X."

I, for one, will anticipate this release to see what they're really upto.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Cant help thinking that we are going to be left a bit disappointed when we find out what the secret is !





pevergreen said:


> It is 'something that everyone will want' regardless of 40k or fantasy.


I think putting these two together sums up my thoughts, if it is loosely targetted at both 40k and fantasy then it is likely to be luke warm, furthermore I think the hype build up is more than any product could live up to.

My thoughts on what it could be? well to appeal to all it would have to be something all games use, or something completely new. Most likely some new modelling kit - or an off the wall thought - not a product at all, maybe a service such as trade in, loyalty scheme, new website or something else seriously dull like this. Tho that would not tie up with selling out in 2weeks.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Heh, I beat you to it Marneus.. this is exactly the rumour that I posted several weeks ago in the thread 'something big this way comes.'

The local GW store manager over here DOES know what it is, but he's not telling.
He's seen the product it first came of the production line in india while he was there to talk about becoming one of the managers of the whole branch over there.

Apparantly, it weighs around 2.5 kilograms, is limited edition, will cost around 80-90 euros and something that everything would want. Since space hulk is planned for xmas, it's not that.

My guess is some really awesome piece of terrain.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Heh, I beat you to it Marneus.. this is exactly the rumour that I posted several weeks ago in the thread 'something big this way comes.'
> 
> The local GW store manager over here DOES know what it is, but he's not telling.
> He's seen the product it first came of the production line in india while he was there to talk about becoming one of the managers of the whole branch over there.
> ...


How does a price increase weigh 2.5 kilograms?

Because that's the only new product they peddle nowadays.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Plastic Deamon Princes/ Greater Deamons?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmm an inflatable jarvis..........eeeewwwwwwwwwww.
but then be great for target practice


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

hmmmm sold out in 2 weeks, both 40k and fantasy, somthing they never do, Its a SALE :O

Or Seatbelts for Wave Serpents..


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

It's Space Hulk.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

If it's going to be for both fantasy and 40k then it has to be chaos doesn't it? It's the only race/army that intersects the two. Maybe GW got the rights to Malal back? Either that or it's going to be new Skaven/Hrud lol


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mastermime said:


> If it's going to be for both fantasy and 40k then it has to be chaos doesn't it? It's the only race/army that intersects the two. Maybe GW got the rights to Malal back? Either that or it's going to be new Skaven/Hrud lol


Naw, they pretty much have a Malal 2.0 now who goes by the name Malice. It's in some fairly recent release from the Black Library which is full of short stories of Space Marines and their Chaotic brethren.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

what is space hulk?

also, my guess, is that its going to be a lifesize boltgun or something.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

fynn said:


> hmmmmmmm an inflatable jarvis..........eeeewwwwwwwwwww.
> but then be great for target practice


 
I'd love an inflatable Jervis. I could berate it daily about how Standard Bearer reads like soviet propaganda and how it's his fault that 40k has gone down the crapper in the last five years or so.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

GW is going to increase the size of their bases by 1mm and make everyone rebase everything.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

JB Mallus said:


> GW is going to increase the size of their bases by 1mm and make everyone rebase everything.


HAHA! Well, I hope it will be something worth the hype. Or not, actually, as i cannot get one (no money) So i hope its rubbish. But realisticly, I would say maybe either Chaos or........ This whole 'New Race' rumour has been goin around right? Maybe a new race for both, like daemons. Although that would suck if you could only get models for two weeks.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it could possibly be something for planet strike like a limited edition fortress kit like the terrain peice seen in warhammer world 

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/photos/recovery/index.html

or maybe not, i hope its something worthwhile tho


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

i would say they will announce the right release date for 2nd wave of daemon and open for advanced orders.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Franko1111 said:


> i would say they will announce the right release date for 2nd wave of daemon and open for advanced orders.


God, I'd kill for the second wave of Daemons. Especially if it just so happened to include plastic Greater Daemons in addition to the Daemon Prince. Unlikely, however...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think i may be getting old because i cant even remember what the actual games workshop facts about this release are anymore???, what ever this mystery product is it cant be worth this amount of hype,its a fairly common sales technique used to shift a product thats not great to start with, but by adding an air of mystery you can create demand (the mystery box in family guy is good example) also by making something "limited edition" or "limited in number" or "one per person" etc you can also employ another sales technique called "fear of loss" many people will buy something they dont want or need simply because they fear they will miss out,its the basis used in "closing down sales" or "sale ends sunday".

I was talking to a friend of mine about this last night and he made a great point which is if product x was so great it wouldnt need the hype or sales tricks to shift it.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats true. I'm not sure if it will be a limited release, but its really not that long until it comes.

Maybe its a 1 in x chance of creating a new race? lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Still wouldn't mind knowing just what it might be.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i would a bit of advance warning as to what the hell it is, so if its something i want, i can try and get some pennies together to buy the fracking thing


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, in 8 days my FLGS is taking pre orders...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

TerranRaida said:


> what is space hulk?


Awesome early nineties game about Terminators boarding Spcae Hulks (massive almagamated collections of space debris such as old ships) and trying to complete missions while being assailed by Genestealers.

The game used cardboard tiles for the varying rooms corridors and objectives. The game system was beautifully simple and playable. The Genestealer player gets "BLIP" counters that represent a movement blip on the Marine Auspex, neither player knows what is on the blip counter until it is turned over (usually when it gets into the Termies line of sight).

Each models gets a certain number of Action Points which are expended by moving, turning, firing, opening doors etc.

Go and watch Aliens to get an idea of what the atmosphere playing it is like :biggrin:


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

fynn said:


> i would a bit of advance warning as to what the hell it is, so if its something i want, i can try and get some pennies together to buy the fracking thing


Space Hulk with a metal SM and Broodlord to amke it limietd.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i bet tis a new army
or 


maybe theyre bringing squats back


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe some new zanny dice? The possiblity of a new race seems really great though.


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for some sort of movie. It's a logical progression - GW have done models, games, role play, card games (at one point), board games, and now do novels and computer games, you can even get sound tracks from the comp games, so surely a film is the logical next step? I personally would love to see that, rather than CGI graphics, actual people in life size space marine costumes like the one at Warhammer world in Nottingham! The more I think about it, the more I hope they do something like this. A book like the Eisenhorn novels just beg for big screen treatment!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jimmothy87 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for some sort of movie. It's a logical progression - GW have done models, games, role play, card games (at one point), board games, and now do novels and computer games, you can even get sound tracks from the comp games, so surely a film is the logical next step? I personally would love to see that, rather than CGI graphics, actual people in life size space marine costumes like the one at Warhammer world in Nottingham! The more I think about it, the more I hope they do something like this. A book like the Eisenhorn novels just beg for big screen treatment!


I would actually be quite pleased if the outcome was a movie, I highly doubt it will be but it would be nice. Id preffer it to be CG though, the same gorgeous standard as the DOW II and Space Marine cinematic trailers

But honestly, I think whatever this release is, it won't live up to the hype that's been generated.

I wouldn't be surprised, come september, GW said it was all a hoax to correspond to those "all you've been told is a lie" shirts. I would'nt be at all shoked if they turned around and said "We told you not to believe all the rumours that aren't started by GW"

The more I think about it, the more it seems it could be just that

*Gets handy massacre shotgun*


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Funny...I was in the shop in Newcastle and then a week later in the shop in Ipswich...both had an idea that there would be a release...however the first encounter in Newcastle was from just a struck up conversation where I pried about what is new...the later conversation in the second store seemed to me that the staff were "Told" to drop hints of a release that they didn't know about...

Whatever it is I am certainly intrigued!!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well the surprise should be out of the bag come tomorrows GD in germany and in all GW's on monday, when the mystery box is reviled. But seeing as most of the hints (and far too many chinese wispers from the likes of BoLS) point ot a new "board" game, so doutb its a movie. And info is abound that all GW's will be demoing the game/mystery, from monday anyway. most poeple are convinced its gona be space hulk, but then ive heard that gw plans to release that at xmas, plus they could shoot themselfs in the foot if they amke it a limited release.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thinking it could be unveiled by monday makes me twice as interested as I have been lol.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I havent really been following the discussion but knowing we will know soon I am getting exicted.
I was disappointed it was going to be space hulk as I already own it but as most sources point to it being something different I am exicted.
Although I know I will be disappointed, if it is something new and for none of the races, I can only think of it being something like a board game but I cant see it not being in the warhammer world so it must have a connection to one of the systems.
Hope its not dice or some hobby kit, would be cool if its a bitz box or something.


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

well if its mimis, it mean even more peices to convert.......
and as for that comment for a movie: there was a thread about a Horus Haresy scipt wasn't there?? i remember it well.


----------



## sanitybites (Aug 15, 2009)

Leeds GW is even taking pre orders of £10 on 'unknown product'... No questions asked refund if not happy with what 'it' is...

2 pre ordered...


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Could it be Legion of the Damned? They are in the dex but haven't been released.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

fett14622 said:


> Could it be Legion of the Damned? They are in the dex but haven't been released.


No, you dont put something in the dex and then make it limited release, they would be hung


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

fett14622 said:


> Could it be Legion of the Damned? They are in the dex but haven't been released.


and its surposed to be a stand alone game, if half of the BS floating around is to be belived. 
BUt then we should find out in the next several hours or so, if any of our german posters are attending GD germany and can get the low down for us (and pics we can hope) and see if it was worth all the hype and speculation


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

fett14622 said:


> Could it be Legion of the Damned? They are in the dex but haven't been released.


You mean: "they haven't been released for the current Ed of 40K", I hope, for they were released much earlier for the 2nd Ed. with great models I might add.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Space Hulk just been comfirmed over on warseer by someone who return from GD Germany (Admin of warseer)

5th Sept, store are getting 10 to 15. I think there might be a 1 per customer....but then again, if there a local supplyer near by surely get some more 

But tomorrow advance order. Day still young so there still some photos.

As for confirmed, it was said GW staff had Terminators on there shirt while they where selling some with Nids to the customer & there a few other thing, but as said still earily day.

IP


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn it, hope this is false was really hoping for something other than Space hulk.

Edit: looks like this is true, was hoping for something new and not just a reboxed space hulk. Hey everybody GW are releasing something new and its mystery which will blow you away, nope its just a reboxed game we made a few years ago.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

What I've been told by several staff members of GW at 2 different stores, "Mystery Box" is a stand alone game set in one of the three existing universes, but has is own rule set, so you don't have to already play one of the games to play this one. We have a preorder sheet already which is at $210AUD I think. 
We've had this for about 2-3 weeks already.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

really? Because the staff in AUS are getting told tomorrow.

I honestly won't want it, but feel free to call your local store. I know brisbane city is gunna be happy to talk about it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, they're getting told what it actually is tomorrow, but we've known about the 'Mystery Box' for a few weeks now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whats with all the negativity? If it is space hulk i will be so chuffed !! the game was awesome and i still shed a tear when i sold my 1st edition on ebay so i could buy a bed.
Plus this might mean the return of other specialist titles which the forums have been banging on about for years.
To be honest i will be devastated if its not space hulk,hell i dont care if its a prefect reproduction of the 1st edition,shitty terminator models and all.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> whats with all the negativity? If it is space hulk i will be so chuffed !! the game was awesome and i still shed a tear when i sold my 1st edition on ebay so i could buy a bed.
> Plus this might mean the return of other specialist titles which the forums have been banging on about for years.
> To be honest i will be devastated if its not space hulk,hell i dont care if its a prefect reproduction of the 1st edition,shitty terminator models and all.


Apperntly Games Day Germany there going to be a little perview of Hulk later today.

I am happy as well because Space Hulk is a great game, also it being release on my birthday so I will be getting two set for free :biggrin:

IP

Games Day Germany give a perview. Tomorrow the 17th is when it is offical shown in ever single GW & you can advance order.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the reason I am being negative was that this was hyped up so much to be something new and mind blowing and for it to be space hulk is a huge disappointment to me.
I still have my 1st ed space hulk and I did play it quite a bit when it came out, it is a good game.
I just dont think it deservered all this hype, I was actually expecting something new.

It was meant to be something GW had never done before. I dont think its GW fault I think the internet hyped it to much.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> I think the reason I am being negative was that this was hyped up so much to be something new and mind blowing and for it to be space hulk is a huge disappointment to me.
> I still have my 1st ed space hulk and I did play it quite a bit when it came out, it is a good game.
> I just dont think it deservered all this hype, I was actually expecting something new.
> 
> It was meant to be something GW had never done before. I dont think its GW fault I think the internet hyped it to much.


Good point but should we blame GW for the Hype ? or should we be blaming the internet community, as far as i remember all GW have said is "stand alone mystery game the details would be announced mid august and released in september ,limited in number" Problem is the message got all blown out of proportion as usual leaving some people deflated,If you still have your copy thats great but some of us dont and would love it, theres a whole generation who never got to sweat over how many steelers will be on the other side of that blip.
Personally i think GW have scored an unlikely marketing hit by holding back the info which will just prove the point that the rumor mongering damages sales and that by with holding details about new releases works wonders.Just look at the forums people are pre ordering a product that they dont even know what it is yet???? thats just insane.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Heres hoping that it is closely followed by re-issued warhammer quest


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd love to see Inquisitor given a kick up the arse actually as it's a great idea. That or a 40K equivalent of Mordheim (a small skirmish/gang based game), as they look great fun without having to spend hundreds of pounds on building huge armies


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

bloody typical, the one i would like to get, and its confirmed as a poxy limited edition, so unless i win the loto (or mug a granny.......lol) i wont be buying it as real life has fucked that up with poxy bills. WHY are GW makeing it a limited edition and only makeing a 100,000 copys??????


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I never bought into the Space Hulk Game...I just hope the models are cool enough to buy and convert...otherwise there is no real value in them as far as I see it.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Space Hulk....yawn......

Space Crusade - now thats a game!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Bubblematrix said:


> Heres hoping that it is closely followed by re-issued warhammer quest


It in the plans from what I have been told as long as Space Hulk dose alright selling wise.



> I just hope the models are cool enough to buy and convert...otherwise there is no real value in them as far as I see it.


I been told you will never look that the current Terminators or Gene Stealer in the same way once Hulk has been release.

Very disapointed that there is so little from Games Day Germany, though it would be jump with Space Hulk stuff & demo games. I really do not like this new clamp down on info though, it made the last few Games Day look rubbish & I have some worries on the UKGD 

IP


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

here's a thought... How about instead of working on random side projects, they focus on their products they already have? Like the 40k community that has been bleeding out players for quite some time now since people got tired of Space Marine Universe (40k).

On the flip side, all the favortism that the Space Marines have been getting in 40k is causing a lot of people to throw their 40k armies on the shelves and look into fantasy. One of the most common questions = "Is there an army that games workshop blatantly favors, such as Space Marines in 40k". The answer? not really... all codexes get updated in a generally timely manner (unlike DE from 40k).


Long Story Short - GW is screwing over 40k and needs to get it's freaking act together. Instead of devoting time they could put into other, more useful places, they release these random side projects that people buy and play for about 3 months then jump back onto 40k or Fantasy.


----------



## The Tomb of Strange (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok it's been a while what the hell is in that box! whoever telles me gets a click on thier daemons and a night with a daemonnete,lol.


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Space Hulk Re release limited ed. info on GW site


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Infro from the site:


Move Left Move Right
Space Hulk
From the depths of space an ancient vessel drifts slowly towards the Imperium of Mankind - a space hulk. Within its confines, untold thousands of Genestealers slowly emerge from hibernation. The Space Marines must enter the cramped corridors and tomb-like chambers of the ancient ship to defeat this alien menace.

Space Hulk is a board game for two players, recreating the battles fought between the Space Marines and Genestealers. One player commands the Space Marines as they carry out deadly missions in the ancient Space Hulk, and the other commands the horde of Genestealers opposing them. Space Hulk's fast-paced rules simulate the tense atmosphere of a mission deep inside the cramped confines of a derelict space hulk, where split-second decisions are needed for victory.

This boxed game contains: a 23-page Rulebook, a 47-page Mission book and 35 finely-detailed, plastic Citadel miniatures, including: 11 Space Marine Terminators, one Space Marine Terminator Librarian, 22 Genestealers, and one Broodlord.

Also included are: 105 gaming counters, 24 corridors, 10 rooms, eight crossroads, eight T-junctions, six corner sections, four dead ends, four end pieces, 20 doors with plastic stands, one mission status display, and three plastic mission objectives, including: a dead Space Marine on throne, a Blood Angels artefact and a Cyber-Altered Task Unit. Plus a sand timer and five bone-coloured dice unique to this game.


----------

